# Recently moved to Santander



## Ericataylorthompson (Jan 18, 2016)

Hola everyone, 

my name is Erica last week I moved from Australia to Spain!! I am living in Santander, I already love it here it is so beautiful. I am looking to meet some friends that live here or close by.


----------



## Migueljose (May 7, 2016)

Hi Erika,
my name is Miguel and me and my wife are looking forward to meet people in Santander and share our experiences of this wonderful city. Our family is fluent in English but will be glad to help you in your Spanish (in case you don't speak it)

Welcome!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ericataylorthompson said:


> Hola everyone,
> 
> my name is Erica last week I moved from Australia to Spain!! I am living in Santander, I already love it here it is so beautiful. I am looking to meet some friends that live here or close by.





Migueljose said:


> Hi Erika,
> my name is Miguel and me and my wife are looking forward to meet people in Santander and share our experiences of this wonderful city. Our family is fluent in English but will be glad to help you in your Spanish (in case you don't speak it)
> 
> Welcome!


Lucky you.
Santander is a nice town, relaxed, maneagable with its beach and beautiful mountains on the doorstep. Food's good too, so you've got it made!
Enjoy yourselves


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm jealous... lovely town.. and so close to the asturias coast..... if you want visitors i will volunteer!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm jealous too. For climate, communications, scenery and more, I'd love to live there.
Enjoy it for the rest of us!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

xicoalc said:


> I'm jealous... lovely town.. and so close to the asturias coast..... if you want visitors i will volunteer!


As you can see my beach hut or should I say apartment :lol: is on the Asturian coast.


----------



## Sahil88 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm living in Mijas. I'm not sure how far that is from Santander?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sahil88 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm living in Mijas. I'm not sure how far that is from Santander?


About a 1000km 

You should visit it one day, after you've got settled into Mijas.
Went to Mijas once with my Mum and Dad and went to a bar with the best waiter in the world. Happy memories...


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Sahil88 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm living in Mijas. I'm not sure how far that is from Santander?


By road 991 km "only",


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I love Santander's beaches but when I visited (I guess 10 years ago) I was left frustrated by the town itself. It didn't seem to have much of a heart to it, and I wondered if it wasn't for that fire in 1941 it would be more "complete" with a medieval centre to go with the seafront, perhaps on a par with Donastia?


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

Ericataylorthompson said:


> Hola everyone,
> 
> my name is Erica last week I moved from Australia to Spain!! I am living in Santander, I already love it here it is so beautiful. I am looking to meet some friends that live here or close by.


Hi there!

We are near Estella in Navarra - about 2.5 hours drive from Santander!

Not sure if we are local enough for you!


----------

